# Red Tailed Shark



## Utter Nutter (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi, 
About 10 days ago I added a Red Tailed Shark, but also a Rainbow Shark, not realising they were from the same family so couldn't go together. The guy at the shop put them both in the same bag, so I didn't think anything of it. 
A few days later the Red tail lost its red tail, so I read up on it and discovered they shouldn't be together. I have watched them closely, they have been fine together, until about an hour ago. They seem to just want to fight tonight.

I have two extremely pregnant Mollies in a different tank ready to have there babies, this is the only other tank I have to put one of them in, but am worried they will eat the babies. I do have a cold water tank with goldfish in, but this will be to cold for either sharks im guessing. 

Any advise would be really appreciated.


----------



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

According to aqua-fish.net a Red Tail can thrive in a temp as low as 71.6 F (22 C). If your cold water tank is at or near this temp he could go in there. Maybe you could add a heater and slowly bring the temp up if needed.

A Red Tail should be kept in a tank with a length of at least 36" IMO. What size are your tanks?

I think The Molly's will eat their own fry if they are not removed or separated somehow. I have no experience with live bearers how ever.

Can you return one of the fish for store credit/exchange?


----------



## Utter Nutter (Feb 1, 2011)

I think returning one of them is what I'm going to have to do, which is a shame. I just wish the guy at the shop had said something to start with.

I only have a Aqua Start 500, 65ltr so its only 50cm wide if I'm right.

As far as the livebearers goes, it all depends who you talk to or what site you read from to whether they will eat their fry. It's my first time so I shall have to just wait and see. I did order a breeder trap, but it hasnt arrived yet, but then was also told today, they they actually stress the female Molly out to much.


----------



## tscott (Jan 7, 2011)

In my experience I would get rid of the rainbow and keep the red tail. I had rainbow before my red tail and he ended up being mean to everyone but the red tail I have now only goes after other fish that are being aggressive. He seems to be a peace keeper in my tank and does a wonderful job cleaning the tank and eventually, as long as he isn't stressed his tail color will come back and be a bright red color.


----------



## Utter Nutter (Feb 1, 2011)

tscott said:


> In my experience I would get rid of the rainbow and keep the red tail. I had rainbow before my red tail and he ended up being mean to everyone but the red tail I have now only goes after other fish that are being aggressive. He seems to be a peace keeper in my tank and does a wonderful job cleaning the tank and eventually, as long as he isn't stressed his tail color will come back and be a bright red color.


Thanks for that, I had been wondering which would be the better of the two to keep. And it was actually the Red Tail that i spotted first and wanted.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Good call on returning one of them. That was a disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

I have had red-tails for years. They are very territorial with other loaches and are incompatable with them. I also have a red-fined shark in a 55G tank and he doesn't bother anyone. He is not as agresive as the red-tailed and likes to hid a lot. My local water is soft and acid and I need to raise the ph to above 7.5 for the sharks to be happy.


----------



## Martini2108 (Jul 23, 2010)

Good idea on returning him. I have a red tail and he is a major SOB so aggressive he is in my african cichlid tank. Will say though both the rainbow and red tail shark can be very mean as they get larger.


----------



## Utter Nutter (Feb 1, 2011)

The rainbow shark is now out of the tank, I've put it in another tank. How long do you think it will be before the red tail will return to full colour.
My pH is 7.4 but dont really want it any higher. I do however have other loaches in the tank, but they don't ever seem to notice the shark or the shark them.


----------



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

When I fist added mine it took awhile. I don't remember the exact time but it was like 3-7 days.


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

I have a RTS, he is almost full grown and doesnt harrass anyone. He is also in with loaches and gets along great with them, often swimming in with their loachy antics *L*


----------

